#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Iso/fdis 45001

## sequeira.mario

Has anyone had access to the FDIS version of ISO 45001?



Please share.See More: Iso/fdis 45001

----------


## sequeira.mario

FDIS/ISO 45001:2017(E) pdf

link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jq15

thank you so much =)

----------


## srexers

thnx...

----------


## popov_al

You can download release ISO 45001-18 from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JECA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ezzat

Dear JECA
I need English version, please share if available
thank you in advance

----------


## sequeira.mario

> Dear JECA
> I need English version, please share if available
> thank you in advance



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Khlaed

Thanks A lot..

----------


## ahmetu

Link for english version doesn't work. Can anyone update that. Thanks

----------


## sequeira.mario

new link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmetu

Thanks dude

----------


## tayyabses

Thank you very much.

See More: Iso/fdis 45001

----------

